# Trailering in the snow



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

Who's running trailers with atv's, blowers,ect during snow events? Open/closed? pros/cons? legnth? I am leaning to enclosed, as the open gets the equipment all "nasty" with the black slush and the added weight that accumulates on the trailer. Any opinions/suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

Most people would go with a box truck or van, you can usually find used ones pretty cheap. Very dangerous to tow in the snow, stopping times sliding truck and trailer, visibility issues may also be a problem. Navigating and parking in snow packed streets with snow banks. Trailering in the snow is not a good idea but if you really need to get an enclosed all aluminum one maybe built with pressure treated floors or you can paint the floors.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I would agree with scuba. If you have a pickup truck you can also fit two good sized two stage blowers in the bed. I did that, built a divider so they could line up in the middle of the truck and allowed me to pile supplies on the sides on the bed separate from the blowers. Strap shovels to a backrack if you have one and boom.


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

The pickup is set up with plow,salt, tailgate spreader,shovels and blowers. The dumper has a plow, shovels on board, but is loaded with salt (our main salt truck). Our sidewalk crew is atv, single & two stage blowers, backpack blowers, shovels, salt,and drop spreaders. Which is on a trailer which is towed by a Excursion. We send out the walk crew about 1 Hour before the plow trucks are dispached, the atv helps to get in those hard to plow places. Currently we use a 16 ft open trailer in the winter. Our lawn trailer(26 ft enclosed) has seen better days on the exterior, so my thought process was to move the old 26 ft enclosed to snow duty and purchase a new 30ft for lawns. Not worried about blocking roads or snow bank issues, the truck & trailer is always in the lot being serviced. I just really wanted to get opions & thoughts is 26ft just too damn big? Or something I am missing to add to the open?


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

ScubaSteve728;2042874 said:


> Most people would go with a box truck or van, you can usually find used ones pretty cheap. Very dangerous to tow in the snow, stopping times sliding truck and trailer, visibility issues may also be a problem. Navigating and parking in snow packed streets with snow banks. Trailering in the snow is not a good idea but if you really need to get an enclosed all aluminum one maybe built with pressure treated floors or you can paint the floors.


I would love to purchase a box truck, but unfortunately the cost of the truck, maintenance,and insurance in not in the buget.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

First Responder;2043171 said:


> The pickup is set up with plow,salt, tailgate spreader,shovels and blowers. The dumper has a plow, shovels on board, but is loaded with salt (our main salt truck). Our sidewalk crew is atv, single & two stage blowers, backpack blowers, shovels, salt,and drop spreaders. Which is on a trailer which is towed by a Excursion. We send out the walk crew about 1 Hour before the plow trucks are dispached, the atv helps to get in those hard to plow places. Currently we use a 16 ft open trailer in the winter. Our lawn trailer(26 ft enclosed) has seen better days on the exterior, so my thought process was to move the old 26 ft enclosed to snow duty and purchase a new 30ft for lawns. Not worried about blocking roads or snow bank issues, the truck & trailer is always in the lot being serviced. I just really wanted to get opions & thoughts is 26ft just too damn big? Or something I am missing to add to the open?


I think its going to be too big, plus I am not a fan of towing in the snow (especially during storms) if you don't have too. Could you lease a box truck for the season? That might be an effective way to go this year.

You could build a "shield" on the front of the open trailer. Just a wall that is secured to the trailer with sides that extend down the trailer maybe 4 feet? only have to be 4ft high across the front. That would keep spray from wheels and such from getting up onto the equipment I bet. How far do they travel per storm on the trailer?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

First Responder;2043171 said:


> The pickup is set up with plow,salt, tailgate spreader,shovels and blowers. The dumper has a plow, shovels on board, but is loaded with salt (our main salt truck). Our sidewalk crew is atv, single & two stage blowers, backpack blowers, shovels, salt,and drop spreaders. Which is on a trailer which is towed by a Excursion. We send out the walk crew about 1 Hour before the plow trucks are dispached, the atv helps to get in those hard to plow places. Currently we use a 16 ft open trailer in the winter. Our lawn trailer(26 ft enclosed) has seen better days on the exterior, so my thought process was to move the old 26 ft enclosed to snow duty and purchase a new 30ft for lawns. Not worried about blocking roads or snow bank issues, the truck & trailer is always in the lot being serviced. I just really wanted to get opions & thoughts is 26ft just too damn big? Or something I am missing to add to the open?


I'd use the 26footer you have, yeah it may be a little big but you won't have any money out of pocket. I use to pull a 3axle 30' enclosed snowmobile trailer which came in around 13k loaded in the mtn's of Colorado, Wyoming and Utah. Pulling a trailer in the snow isn't much different than pulling one any other time, you just need to pat attention.


----------



## Laner (Sep 27, 2007)

We trailer in the snow, but mainly because we use lawn tractors with blowers. We use an open trailer and have to clean off the trailer many times before, during and after the storm. We try to wash after we are done with the storm. The open trailer allows us a lot of flexibility when needed during the storms and summer use. Have thought about enclosed, but more weight and the clearing of snow every time you load/unload in the door jamb could be an issue. Enclosed trailers are not near as heavy built as the open trailer, so not sure how well they will stand up to the harsh winter environment.


----------



## KFX450RXC (Sep 6, 2014)

Although we don't get too many big snows, I use a trailer. 22' with twin 5200 lb. axles. New Holland T2220 tractor with Meyer plow up front and the Polaris 850 and Glacier Pro at the back. Typically the bed of the truck is hauling as much as 2500 lbs. of ice melt, too (F350).

We've had as much as 6-8" of snow to plow and have had no problems at all. Plus, we get some ice mixed in. You just have to be really careful and always be prepared. When we go out, we usually log around 200-300 miles before we're finished.


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

KFX450RXC;2047401 said:


> Although we don't get too many big snows, I use a trailer. 22' with twin 5200 lb. axles. New Holland T2220 tractor with Meyer plow up front and the Polaris 850 and Glacier Pro at the back. Typically the bed of the truck is hauling as much as 2500 lbs. of ice melt, too (F350).
> 
> We've had as much as 6-8" of snow to plow and have had no problems at all. Plus, we get some ice mixed in. You just have to be really careful and always be prepared. When we go out, we usually log around 200-300 miles before we're finished.


Ours as well has the double 5200lb axles. Have you had any issues with the door not closing due to snow n ice?


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you all for your input in regards to trailer. I am going to give the enclosed a whirl this season. See how it goes. I am thinking of putting a potty, kerig, and a heater in the trailer for those "away from home" comforts!


----------

